# Problems with DICE I-VW-T: No sound/control



## lomocamera (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I have just purchased the Dice I-VW-T trunk mount kit from enfig. It's for my 99 Passat with Single Din HU.
The problem is there is no sound at all. The radio is stuck with LCD only reads "CD1 TR01" no matter which of the browsing buttons I pressed.
Here's what happens when I have the "iPod Configuration Switches" set to both off:
-iPod powers on when connected to cable
-No controls from radio and stuck at "CD1 TR01"
-I can control from iPod but no audio
-Bogus commands send to iPod when i tried to press buttons from HU
and with "iPod Config Switches" set to both on:
-The iPod can charge
-iPod auto play music when connected to cable
-Still no control and audio from HU
I have also reset and restored my iPod 5thG with iTunes. Do you guys have any ideas? Perhaps it's a defective kit? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Problems with DICE I-VW-T: No sound/control (lomocamera)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lomocamera* »_Hi everyone,
I have just purchased the Dice I-VW-T trunk mount kit from enfig. It's for my 99 Passat with Single Din HU.
The problem is there is no sound at all. The radio is stuck with LCD only reads "CD1 TR01" no matter which of the browsing buttons I pressed.
Here's what happens when I have the "iPod Configuration Switches" set to both off:
-iPod powers on when connected to cable
-No controls from radio and stuck at "CD1 TR01"
-I can control from iPod but no audio
-Bogus commands send to iPod when i tried to press buttons from HU
and with "iPod Config Switches" set to both on:
-The iPod can charge
-iPod auto play music when connected to cable
-Still no control and audio from HU
I have also reset and restored my iPod 5thG with iTunes. Do you guys have any ideas? Perhaps it's a defective kit? Thanks.

Hello,
Unfortunately, I believe we've ran into this issue before and is a compatibility issue. We had the same thing come up with a 1999 Beetle and 2000 Jetta with the single din headunits and replacements did not solve the issue because it was incompatible. I will check and see if we have a single din headunit that we have tested on or not. I know the double din headunits are compatible, but those were from approx year 2002. I will see if I can find anything out on the single din and I will post back here.


----------



## lomocamera (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Problems with DICE I-VW-T: No sound/control ([email protected])*

Hi Adam,
Is this compatibility issue only applies to I-VW-T or does it apply to both T and I-VM-R models? Thanks and I would love to see your test results and any possible way to workaround the issue.


----------

